
Microsoft is bringing the Bash shell to Windows 10 - pyprism
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/be-very-afraid-hell-has-frozen-over-bash-is-coming-to-windows-10/
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)

------
be5invis
And i am curious about can this thing run Wine?

~~~
TheOsiris
lol... slow-clap.gif

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418).

------
fbomb
Hahaha - I just used GRC's Never10 tool to stop the constant annoying
pestering to upgrade to Windows 10. Now, I'm not so sure anymore.

------
moizsajid
Great!

